# Restrict File Access Over Network



## tosmer (Oct 1, 2008)

We have a 12 comps (win xp pro) and they are connected to the network through a a ethernet switch

To share data each comp Shares a file

we would like to restrict access to some comps shared file

with a password or somthing

Plese help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

XP controls access based on account access restrictions. Disable Simple Sharing, and use folder permissions to restrict the file to the desired workstations.


----------



## chacko (Apr 24, 2009)

please can u explain the steps... i am a new beee


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Take a look at this: http://www2.essex.ac.uk/cs/virus/secfolders.htm


----------

